# Smoked Trout



## cvcal (Jan 2, 2011)

Smoked these five Rainbows in my Little Chief overnight with some Apple Chips and "Voila"!. Looked great and tasted fantastic. The meat came right off the bones and was nice and moist. Got to go catch some more.


----------



## jdomep (Jan 30, 2011)

other than taking out their eyeballs and gutting them. did you do any other prep to them?


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 30, 2011)

Those look tasty!!

  Craig


----------



## cvcal (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

 I just cleaned them. (didn't remove the eyes). Spread them open and lined them upright on the racks.

Add a pile of Applewood chips and let them smoke over night. Too Easy!  Thanks for asking.


----------



## cvcal (Feb 1, 2011)

Bummer Craig,

   Good luck to you, from another biker guy.


----------

